# Clear Egg-Crate



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone seen any? Looking online, I can find the white, black and silver at HD, Rona etc. but no clear. Considering making a display fuge so I want to minimize seeing the egg-crate that will encircle upper area above the pump


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think they make clear egg crate. It's original purpose is to disperse lights so making it clear won't do it's job.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I have not seen a clear egg crate.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Clear would be new to me.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I had to ask 

There are other options out there such as perforated acrylics, but it is pretty expensive stuff. I suppose I could DIY and drill a bunch of largish holes in a sheet of acrylic.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

You can get acrylic laser cut for less than you think. I get all my work done at a place in Barrie. Make sure you buy non-glare!!


----------

